
Show HN: TDB: A Visual Debugger for TensorFlow - ericjang
https://github.com/ericjang/tdb
======
ericjang
Thanks to the HN mods for letting me repost this. I'm very keen on hearing
your thoughts on this tool and how I could make it better (especially if you
do research in DNNs).

I'll follow up soon with a more interesting LSTM layer visualization.

~~~
sharms
Looks very useful -- I thought the video demo showing the example
visualizations was very helpful in understanding what it does, and made it
more approachable. Thank you for sharing!

------
lazyjeff
This is hopefully a first step towards more understandable deep learning
networks. Great job!

------
TheAlchemist
This looks great. I'm doing something similar, albeit not real time when
learning about DNN right now and it helps hugely to understand what's going
on.

Will definitely try it in the coming weeks. Thanks !

------
BinaryIdiot
Whoa that's pretty cool! I've been meaning to check out TensorFlow and this
may help me better understand how it works. Thanks!

------
nl
This is completely awesome.

How do you do the side-by-side notebook and display thing Jupyter? Is it the
new Jupyter dashboard/widget thing?

~~~
ericjang
I use jquery to inject an entry div, then load React from there. I looked into
ipywidgets, but it looks like that can only render one widget per cell.
Jupyter Comm channels are used for communication with the kernel. Jupyter is
an incredibly well-designed piece of software, which makes it pretty easy to
extend the browser environment to do anything :)

